# How much fish oil?



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Does the label state how much EPA and DHA it contains? A good amount for mental health is about 900 -1200 mg of EPA, and 150 - 300 mg of DHA per day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been surprised to see how many SAS member take fish oil. For what purpose?

Typically it's used to help with triglyceride & cholesterol levels, which isn't typically a problem for those who are in their early-20, a common age on this forum.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I've been surprised to see how many SAS member take fish oil. For what purpose?
> 
> Typically it's used to help with triglyceride & cholesterol levels, which isn't typically a problem for those who are in their early-20, a common age on this forum.


I take them, and multivitamins, but I too haven't seen any evidence that it helps social anxiety.

I take fish oil and other supplements because it's good for your bones and skin.

I can't say it's helped alleviate my social anxiety in any way, but I think it is good for my general health which is never a bad thing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Does the label state how much EPA and DHA it contains? A good amount for mental health is about 900 -1200 mg of EPA, and 150 - 300 mg of DHA per day.


What do you mean by a good amount for mental health? 
Is that a good amount for protection against depression, anxiety? Slowing of cognitive decline? Improving memory? something else?

I am also interested in your sources because I have come across a wide range of recommended doses for EPA/DHA in studies and i am unsure of which one to go by.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> What do you mean by a good amount for mental health?
> Is that a good amount for protection against depression, anxiety? Slowing of cognitive decline? Improving memory? something else?
> 
> I am also interested in your sources because I have come across a wide range of recommended doses for EPA/DHA in studies and i am unsure of which one to go by.


Recent scientific evidence has revealed that it promotes a balanced mood and sense of well being, and recently the brand Omegabrite has been used pharmaceuticaly as a novel treatment for bipolar disorder.

Do I think it's going to cure social anxiety? probably not, but as someones already mentioned, it's has numerous health benefits in addition to possible mood benefits so why not?

A review of pharmaceutical grade fish oil -

http://www.fishoilreview.com/

In which the average dose is about 2.5 grams of fish oil/day.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Wow, I had three packets yesterday and started feeling quite sick. I took one this morning and I don't really have anxiety but I still feel disoriented and sick.  Maybe just a coincidence, or maybe this is too much...


Go back down to 2 a day then, if thats what works best for you.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Recent scientific evidence has revealed that it promotes a balanced mood and sense of well being, and recently the brand Omegabrite has been used pharmaceuticaly as a novel treatment for bipolar disorder.
> 
> Do I think it's going to cure social anxiety? probably not, but as someones already mentioned, it's has numerous health benefits in addition to possible mood benefits so why not?
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. 
The 2.5g of fish oil/day or the link doesn't get at what I am looking for though which is the recommended amount of EPA and DHA per day. It is not possible to find this out from the total amount of fish oil.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> Thanks for replying.
> The 2.5g of fish oil/day or the link doesn't get at what I am looking for though which is the recommended amount of EPA and DHA per day. It is not possible to find this out from the total amount of fish oil.


It shows you the amount of EPA/DHA in each product in the link but I couldnt be bothered calculating it. I think that the omega brite one had roughly 1,100 mg EPA, and 200 mg DHA, when taking 3 caspsules a day.


----------



## Glen (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the Kirkland Omega 3 Fish Oil softgels, they're 1000 mg concentrated fish oil with 300 mg Omega-3 fatty acids, they recommend taking 3 per day on the bottle. Quick and easy, I just pop one after a meal


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Just make sure the fish oil states that it is "mercury free." The cheaper brands do not. 

Also-krill oil is supposed to be even better than fish oil.


----------

